# What 39mm Steinhart/Debaufre are you wearing today...?



## Eodtech

Ive been thinking about starting this thread for a while now just to consolidate all of the random 39mm threads we already have here. So if you have a favorite, old, rare or new Steinhart or Debaufre 39mm, let's see them. I will happily start it off with this one..

Here is a rarely seen old watch. It was from the original first 39mm production run starting in the early 2000's. Back then, the 39mm Ocean 1 line was available with a black, blue, green or red aluminum bezel insert. As far as I can tell, these amazing watches were discontinued around 2005. These colorful bezel inserts were also available in 42mm and those too were discontinued shortly after 39mm's. Of all the available insert colors, I think blue and red are still my absolute favorites. (They also offered Blue/Blue, Red/Red and Green/Green variants too) 

In the early days when Steinhart initially offered the 39mm series of watches, the Ocean 1 and GMT's, Pepsi, Coke and Black models were considered the company's "Flag Ship's". 

The early Steinhart 39mm watches definitely have a special place in my heart, especially the blue ones...


----------



## Thunder1

Good looking Steiny..just curious, what is the bracelet & clasp like vis-à-vis today's offerings?...


----------



## Russell44

This is my everyday watch, has been for over 12 months now. A lot of people don't like the clasp on the watches but after it wears in for a while I find it quite good.


----------



## Eodtech

Thunder1 said:


> Good looking Steiny..just curious, what is the bracelet & clasp like vis-à-vis today's offerings?...


Thanks Thunder - I honestly have never had an issue with the clasp on any of my Steinhart's SS bracelet. But Im sure my opinion will be slightly biased. I have worn my older 39/42mm Steinhart Ocean 1's and GMT's during all kinds of physical activity without any of them failing. Or even the newer ones at that...

Im not sure if this trend of unsatisfactory "clasp" issues is with the newer watches and not the older ones...? But from my overall experience the older watches seem superior overall to the newer offerings, but again, Im sure my opinion is very biased..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## daniel954

That is gorgeous!! Love the blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

daniel954 said:


> That is gorgeous!! Love the blue.


Thanks Daniel, I think Blue is my fav color for these watches...


----------



## Eodtech

Here is the Red version of the Original 39mm Ocean 1 run...


----------



## Thunder1

^^+1..


----------



## pfern10

That red bezel looks great


----------



## Eodtech

Thunder1 said:


> ^^+1..





pfern10 said:


> That red bezel looks great


Thanks guys. I really do like the older watches a lot. They offered such beautiful colors back in the day and the quality was amazing too. Ive never had any of the issues some of the newer watches seem to be having today. Ill post up a few more color combos you might like coming up in the next few days...


----------



## IBalogh

Batman for today:


----------



## Eodtech

Here is the Original version of the 39mm Ocean 1 Green...


----------



## jbsutta

My only 39 from Steinhart but want the vintage ceramic gmt next. I wear this as much as my other three combined

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My 39mm "Hellboy" on a Steinhart Jubilee. I dont think its gets much better than this... But it just might... :-x


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Trying out a new strap.


----------



## Eodtech

And here is the one that started it all. This was my first Steinhart that I got in 2007. Because of the amazing quality of this particular watch, my Steinhart collecting days started ... 🖤


----------



## Eodtech

Here is a 39mm "Coke" from the original Steinhart production run of GMTs. These were manufactured in the early 2000s and discontinued around 2005 or so. These original GMTs had all of the "real" GMT features, including a bidirectional rotating bezel and easy to read "Fat Font" numbers. These amazing watches are highly valued and now extremely difficult to find. They were available in all three GMT standard color variants and are a wonderful example of the extraordinary craftsmanship of the very early Steinhart watches ... &#55357;&#56740;❤


----------



## Eodtech

Here is an Original run 39mm Black GMT. For some reason, this one was extremely difficult to track down and Im not really sure why. Maybe Mr Steinhart didnt make as many..? Im not sure, but Im glad I finally found one and get to share it with all of you... 🖤


----------



## camaroz1985

Just picked this up. Really liking it so far.









Just need a black GMT to round out my collection of 39s.


----------



## Eodtech

I saved the best for last, well almost... :-x


----------



## Thunder1

Wore this OVM 39 most of the day today raking leaves @ mi casa..


----------



## daniel954

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

One of my Newer favorites too Aidy, especially on a great Zulu. I love the high domed hasalite crystal and how it plays with the sunlight. Its a robust and capable choice for most any occasion...


----------



## Jeffie007

My 39mm ovm. Second favorite watch after my Emperor Tuna.


----------



## Thunder1

For the work day..


----------



## Eodtech

Here is a pic of my Debaufre 39mm GMT's. I had to wait for a decent day with a little bit of sunshine before I finally posted this pic, Lol.

Most of you already know the history of and with Debaufre, so I thought you also might like to see some of the really early and rare examples of where the current line of Steinhart 39mm watches originated from... ❤


----------



## Thunder1

Working from home today, so I'll stick w/ a Steiny Explorer LE..


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Giving the Erika's strap another run, it's taking a few wears to get used to it. However, I think the Black Ops with Sand thread really suits the OVM 39.


----------



## foxzone

Thunder1 said:


> Working from home today, so I'll stick w/ a Steiny Explorer LE..
> View attachment 14980595


Explorers are the best looking at Steinhart stable.


----------



## Eodtech

My 39mm Explorer...


----------



## Thunder1

While raking & bagging leaves much of the morning..


----------



## Eodtech

The Original First Run 39mm Pepsi from 2006 ...❤


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Keepin' the thread goin'.


----------



## arislan

Out n about









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For mowing the back of the lot & tidying up around the pool..


----------



## RustyBin5

39 mm Debaufre Ocean 1


----------



## teejay




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny..


----------



## arislan

I'm batman!









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Think maybe this little rarity today


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT(Hong Kong version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Thunder1

For getting an early start on mowing the back of the lot and pool maintenance..


----------



## mt4sure

camaroz1985 said:


> Just picked this up. Really liking it so far.
> 
> View attachment 14945555
> 
> 
> Just need a black GMT to round out my collection of 39s.


That bezel looks really cool. Does it have a coating to prevent it from getting scratched and end up looking shiny? Not sure if I am explaining this correctly. Sort of like when something that is brushed when scratched looks like the scratches are shiny.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Thunder1 said:


> For getting an early start on mowing the back of the lot and pool maintenance..
> View attachment 15343385


It's a hard life...


----------



## Thunder1

For some early morning weed whacking..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT(Hong Kong version) to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1

Wore this Steiny while repairing a fence rail on the back porch earlier today..


----------



## Thunder1

The Steiny again this a.m. for more work on our back porch railing before it gets to be too hot..


----------



## saltbringer




----------



## jbsutta

. On the third day in a row of this one. So comfy i forget it's on sometimes


----------



## Thunder1

Ending the work week w/ this Steiny&#8230;


----------



## davidinjackson

39 OVM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta

Back to this (only 39, at the moment ☝)


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny..


----------



## Thunder1

For this morning's work on the back porch railing & some weed whacking in the the front of the casa..


----------



## Thunder1

This new arrival for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## viva_360

First 39mm Steinhart 




  








25E01571-C06C-4A46-8001-7DAAAC837D81.jpeg




__
viva_360


__
Sep 22, 2020


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Thunder1

For mowin' the back of the lot this mornin'..


----------



## Thunder1

Mowing the front of the lot this mornin'..again, the OVM39 is being called up for service..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For doing a little weed whackin' before the game today..


----------



## viva_360

Thunder1 said:


> For doing a little weed whackin' before the game today..
> View attachment 15481419


Hey any chance could you take both the OVM39 + Blue Marine 39 in a photo?


----------



## Thunder1

viva_360 said:


> Hey any chance could you take both the OVM39 + Blue Marine 39 in a photo?


----------



## viva_360

Thunder1 said:


> View attachment 15488731


Thanks! This photo confirms i need to save and hunt for a OVM39 next.


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And an Explorer Plexi LE for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jsinnard

My two Debaufre 39s









I also have a spare blue and red bezel for the GMT, picked it up before Debaufre closed up shop for good.

Love the two and the size is perfect for me.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a Steiny..


----------



## PHLWatchGuy

ocean one 39 Kermit


----------



## SOGDIVER

Thunder1 said:


> And an Explorer Plexi LE for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 15518246


Excellent. The 39 Explorer gilt dial is very close to the rare 1960s Rolex 5513 -Explorer dial. Close to unobtanium.
I wear mine as a backup to a Rolex 14060 M Submariner. For a real read, try "Last of the Best-Paul Altieri review
of the no longer available 14060.


----------



## Thunder1

SOGDIVER said:


> Excellent. The 39 Explorer gilt dial is very close to the rare 1960s Rolex 5513 -Explorer dial. Close to unobtanium.
> I wear mine as a backup to a Rolex 14060 M Submariner. For a real read, try "Last of the Best-Paul Altieri review
> of the no longer available 14060.


Could you provide us w/ a link to this story, pls?...


----------



## Thunder1

For some early morning clean-up around the casa today..


----------



## jsinnard

SOGDIVER said:


> Excellent. The 39 Explorer gilt dial is very close to the rare 1960s Rolex 5513 -Explorer dial. Close to unobtanium.
> I wear mine as a backup to a Rolex 14060 M Submariner. For a real read, try "Last of the Best-Paul Altieri review
> of the no longer available 14060.


Yep, I've got a 14060 that's starting to get a little long in the tooth in looks. Time to send it in for a service.










Its shown here for size comparison between my early version Armida A2 ETA and my Invicta 1953.

Love that old Rolex and still keeps great time.


----------



## Hemingway99

that Explorer is sweet!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Steinhart Saturday w/ a GMT..









For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For moi, I'm tryin' out a Steinhart Ocean 39 'Kermit' w/ the upgraded jubilee band..the 39mm brushed & polished SS case is just the right size for my wrist..and I'm happy to report that the bezel is easy to turn, a feature some Steinys have lacked...so far, so good..here's a pic..


----------



## Thunder1

Again all day today..


----------



## Thunder1

For a while this morning doing some around the house chores...


----------



## Caltex88

A few days back. These really shine on NATO and MN straps I think.


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

Steinflake ❄


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Bloom said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering when someone is going to post one of these. Looks great! 
propirtions are spot on and I like that they did the white lume. Congrats


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening, a 'Kermit'..


----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> Steinflake ❄
> View attachment 15596131
> View attachment 15596132
> View attachment 15596133
> View attachment 15596134
> View attachment 15596135


Those are some great pics!!!..congrats!!..


----------



## [BOBO]

Thunder1 said:


> Those are some great pics!!!..congrats!!..


Thanks!


----------



## DuckaDiesel

vintage gmt 39
It's sweet!


----------



## Thunder1

DuckaDiesel said:


> vintage gmt 39
> It's sweet!
> 
> View attachment 15598811


It is sweet!!..how much dinero & where did you get it?..


----------



## Bloom

DuckaDiesel said:


> vintage gmt 39
> It's sweet!
> 
> View attachment 15598811


Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Thunder1 said:


> It is sweet!!..how much dinero & where did you get it?..


thanks! Yeah it really is.









Ocean 39 vintage GMT special OLKO edition


The price is net and does not include the VAT .For deliveries within Europe the resonsible VAT of your country will be added during the checkout. " You can buy the STEINHART Ocean 39 vintage GMT special OLKO edition exclusively only at OLKO Watches " Availability very soon. Please follow up my...




www.olko-watches.com


----------



## Dino7

Sure is sweet


----------



## camaroz1985

I should have bought one when I had a chance. I had it in my cart, and was about to press check out, but decided I should wait. Guess I will have to wait now for them to come back in stock or secondhand.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## jsinnard




----------



## Thunder1

Similar, but different, at the same time(see what I did there?)...both are winners in my book(on my wrist?)..the Ocean 39 Vintage GMT ceramic...the Olko Edition is on the left & the Hong Kong version is on the right..wearing the Olko Edition today..


----------



## Thunder1

Again to start the work day off(the one on the left)..


----------



## davidinjackson

OVM 39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For this morning..still on an extended honeymoon w/ this one..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is this the 39mm version?..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Thunder1 said:


> Is this the 39mm version?..


Yeah, olko edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Love the gmt premium 39.
Surprised there isnt more hype around it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sully0812

DuckaDiesel said:


> Love the gmt premium 39.
> Surprised there isnt more hype around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I REALLY want to love that one too, and still may pick one up. I just wish they had less text on the dial. I feel like all the text has an unpleasantly busy feel.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the Steiny 'Kermit'..have to give this baby a huge shout out..the glossy green ceramic bezel provides for a very rich look & the bezel rotates smoothly..highly recommended if one likes the look and quality build of Swiss time pieces, & can't/won't allocate around $10,000 for the Rolex version..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For a little work around the casa this morning..


----------



## Thunder1

For a little work around the casa this morning..


----------



## Thunder1

A Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Cordgear

^ no arguments here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruck177

Great pic and find!


Eodtech said:


> Ive been thinking about starting this thread for a while now just to consolidate all of the random 39mm threads we already have here. So if you have a favorite, old, rare or new Steinhart or Debaufre 39mm, let's see them. I will happily start it off with this one..
> 
> Here is a rarely seen old watch. It was from the original first 39mm production run starting in the early 2000's. Back then, the 39mm Ocean 1 line was available with a black, blue, green or red aluminum bezel insert. As far as I can tell, these amazing watches were discontinued around 2005. These colorful bezel inserts were also available in 42mm and those too were discontinued shortly after 39mm's. Of all the available insert colors, I think blue and red are still my absolute favorites. (They also offered Blue/Blue, Red/Red and Green/Green variants too)
> 
> In the early days when Steinhart initially offered the 39mm series of watches, the Ocean 1 and GMT's, Pepsi, Coke and Black models were considered the company's "Flag Ship's".
> 
> The early Steinhart 39mm watches definitely have a special place in my heart, especially the blue ones...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a GMT(the Olko version)..


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexi Explorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Thunder1 said:


> A Plexi Explorer for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 15634397


I think we need Steinhart family photo from you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think we need Steinhart family photo from you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok, I'll work on that later today..thanx for asking!!.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day w/ a Steiny(Hong Kong edition)..


----------



## Thunder1

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think we need Steinhart family photo from you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok,here it is!!..now, how about yours?..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Thunder1 said:


> Ok,here it is!!..now, how about yours?..
> View attachment 15636665


Love it. 
I was wondering how many you had  
I am not even close.
Which one do you prefer between the 2 GMTs olko grey or the dark grey one?
Love the explorer, am gonna get one eventually










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

DuckaDiesel said:


> Love it.
> I was wondering how many you had
> I am not even close.
> Which one do you prefer between the 2 GMTs olko grey or the dark grey one?
> Love the explorer, am gonna get one eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No, you've a sweet collection!!..I've read nothing but good things about your titanium GMT & Gnomon sells all of the OVM 39s that they can come up with..I'm keeping an eye open for the Olko GMT that you have, as well..does the bezel rotate?

Of the 2 Vintage ceramic GMTs of mine, I prefer the Olko version(the light silver dial) over the Hong Kong version..but both get their share of wrist time..well, good luck hunting!!..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Thunder1 said:


> No, you've a sweet collection!!..I've read nothing but good things about your titanium GMT & Gnomon sells all of the OVM 39s that they can come up with..I'm keeping an eye open for the Olko GMT that you have, as well..does the bezel rotate?
> 
> Of the 2 Vintage ceramic GMTs of mine, I prefer the Olko version(the light silver dial) over the Hong Kong version..but both get their share of wrist time..well, good luck hunting!!..


This is actually OVM 42 
Bezel is fixed on the olko vintage gmt. 
Yeah the batman gmt is sweet, love everything about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## babbsky

DuckaDiesel said:


> Love it.
> I was wondering how many you had
> I am not even close.
> Which one do you prefer between the 2 GMTs olko grey or the dark grey one?
> Love the explorer, am gonna get one eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@DuckaDiesel ; nice trio! Congrats on your Olko GMT explorer ll... how does the 39mm wear? I like that coz I have smaller wrist. Maybe abot of review and more pics especially wrist photos. Thanks!

Cheers...
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEmpty

So many beauties are here love them all

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ this Steiny that showed up this a.m. at my door step..bracelet is easy to adjust and the bezel rotates smoothy..so, so far, so good..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ this Steiny that showed up this a.m. at my door step..bracelet is easy to adjust and the bezel rotates smoothy..so, so far, so good..
> View attachment 15651897
> 
> View attachment 15651898


So good, congrats. 
Id love this in a no date config.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel

babbsky said:


> @DuckaDiesel ; nice trio! Congrats on your Olko GMT explorer ll... how does the 39mm wear? I like that coz I have smaller wrist. Maybe abot of review and more pics especially wrist photos. Thanks!
> 
> Cheers...
> Giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wears great, steel bezel makes it look larger than other 39mm steinharts but proportions are spot on. 
7 inch flat wrist:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

DuckaDiesel said:


> So good, congrats.
> Id love this in a no date config.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, that would be cool..Gnomon does sell it w/o the cyclops lens, if that helps(enables?)..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Steiny Saturday w/ this 'un again..


----------



## babbsky

DuckaDiesel said:


> Wears great, steel bezel makes it look larger than other 39mm steinharts but proportions are spot on.
> 7 inch flat wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@DuckaDiesel ; Thank You! Cheers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

This Steiny for some around the casa work this morning.. 








And then for later this afternoon/evening, a Kermit..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a Hong Kong Steiny..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Blue Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## basculante




----------



## Thunder1

For a little work around the casa this morning..


----------



## Thunder1

To start the day off, an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic..


----------



## Thunder1

And a *Kermit* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

The one on the left today..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening.. an under rated piece of wrist wear, imo..


----------



## jsinnard




----------



## Thunder1

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 15715101


That's a blast from the past!!..and it seems to be in very good shape..


----------



## jsinnard

Thunder1 said:


> That's a blast from the past!!..and it seems to be in very good shape..


Thanks, yep still in very good shape and is about 12 yrs old. I also have a similar age Debaufre 39mm GMT with a black bezel and spare Pepsi insert if I ever decide to change it. I picked that up right before Debaufre went under for good.


----------



## Thunder1

jsinnard said:


> Thanks, yep still in very good shape and is about 12 yrs old. I also have a similar age Debaufre 39mm GMT with a black bezel and spare Pepsi insert if I ever decide to change it. I picked that up right before Debaufre went under for good.


That was a good day for you, then!!...


----------



## pickle puss

Just in


----------



## Thunder1

pickle puss said:


> Just in


Just a terrific pick up on your part, Foggy..the polished & brushed SS case is nicely formed..the ceramic bezel is just a joy to behold..


----------



## Thunder1

This Steiny GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 39mm Black Ceramic for moi today..


----------



## Thunder1

I've a lot of large broken limbs to cut down from our recent ice storm..so for that duty, my tried & true Steiny OVM 39..


----------



## Thunder1

For more clean up around the casa from last week's ice storm..


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening, the Steiny on the right..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Olko Ed...


----------



## [BOBO]

Ocean 39 hesalite snowflake.


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806

[BOBO] said:


> Ocean 39 hesalite snowflake.
> View attachment 15751645
> View attachment 15751646
> View attachment 15751647
> View attachment 15751648


I love this watch, might have to buy the non limited version with the sapphire crystal. It's not as nice but still a very good looking watch.


----------



## Thunder1

A little bit of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT...








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## RustyBin5

Molly says the same


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

All day for me..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

A *Kermit* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For some yard work this morning..


----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For more yard work duty this morning..


----------



## Thunder1

And a GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## SolarCycles1963




----------



## d55124

Vintage 39 GMT


----------



## davidinjackson

OVM39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny to end the work week for me..








Winston & Walter woof 'Stay Safe & TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Kermit' for me today..


----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jhinson1

It's a beautiful day in PA today... still loving my 39mm Ocean Vintage GMT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

jhinson1 said:


> It's a beautiful day in PA today... still loving my 39mm Ocean Vintage GMT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As you should, sir!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

In case the wife talks me into doing some yard work today..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny ceramic GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a 'Kermit' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And an Explorer 'Plexi' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## EPK

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic, Olko version..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny Ocean 39 Vintage GMT, HK edition..


----------



## Thunder1

And a 'Kermit' for later this afternoon evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Explorer 'Plexi' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Steiny GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my weekend w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic, HK version..


----------



## Thunder1

A touch of blue today..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For yard work this a.m., my Steiny OVM 39..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT, HK Ed...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an OVM 39 for some yard work, weather permitting..


----------



## Thunder1

Again, starting the day off w/ an OVM 39 for some yard work, weather permitting..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Steiny GMT, Olko Edition..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a 39mm Kermit...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the morning w/ an OVM39 for yard work duty..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## teejay

Favorite Steinhart. Perfect size.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Olko Vintage GMT...


----------



## Thunder1

A Vintage GMT(Hong Kong version) to start the day off...


----------



## anrex




----------



## anrex




----------



## sinda67




----------



## Thunder1

anrex said:


> View attachment 15932668
> View attachment 15932669


Initial impressions?...


----------



## Thunder1

sinda67 said:


> View attachment 15932916


Initial impressions?..


----------



## sinda67

Thunder1 said:


> Initial impressions?..


I like her....wears well, looks vintage, especially on a jubilee.


----------



## anrex

Thunder1 said:


> Initial impressions?...


I like it very much. Took a bit of getting use to the 39mm, due to me wearing the 41mm sub since Easter; which is the reason for wearing the MN strap (...giving a wider presence due to the non-taper). Will place it on the jubilee soon from my 39blue, much like sinda67. Love the ghost bezel insert the most, with the red date as a close second.


----------



## anrex




----------



## Thunder1

Late afternoon switch...


----------



## HCSlots

Ocean 39 Black Ceramic. Bought it about the middle of 2020. Runs within a breath of my Rolex Date Just. Too Kool for Skool for the money !!!


----------



## olekseiswatch

Ocean 39 GMT Coke, ripped off the cyclops and now looks 100x better! Just need to find MilSub sword hands now and a custom dial that will fit a SW-330

Question is, is the crystal supposed to poke out like this? I thought it's supposed to be flush to the bezel... We tested it to 100m (equipment limit) and it passed. Guess I'm paranoid that the crystal will pop off... maybe I need to get another crystal too


----------



## Drumsandwatches

olekseiswatch said:


> Ocean 39 GMT Coke, ripped off the cyclops and now looks 100x better! Just need to find MilSub sword hands now and a custom dial that will fit a SW-330
> 
> Question is, is the crystal supposed to poke out like this? I thought it's supposed to be flush to the bezel... We tested it to 100m (equipment limit) and it passed. Guess I'm paranoid that the crystal will pop off... maybe I need to get another crystal too


Good mod removing the cyclops. I do like a cyclops but really dislike the shape and lack of magnification on the Steinhart model. The Crystal height on yours doesn't look bad, here's my Pepsi



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi again..the greyed out bezel & the white w/ red numbering date wheel are real head-turners..


----------



## Thunder1

And the Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For some yard work today... 








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the weekend off w/ a Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1

And a GMT)Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bloom

Guess I forgot to set the date today!!









Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1

Bloom said:


> Guess I forgot to set the date today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


Initial impressions?..


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage, Olko version..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Marine Black until a new arrival is delivered..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

Got my fat a** out of bed early this morning to do a little yard work before it rains this weekend in my neck of the woods..mowed the back of the lot..for this, I used my trusty OVM 39..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

And a 'Plexiplorer' for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

Late afternoon/early evening switch..the wife talked me into mowing the lot, so for that duty, I switched to my OVM 39..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic(Olko Ed.)..Steinhart made these for Olko Watches starting in late 2020..


----------



## jhinson1

Headed off camping for the weekend with my Olko Steiny. Perfect for swimming and the woods. 










Josh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

jhinson1 said:


> Headed off camping for the weekend with my Olko Steiny. Perfect for swimming and the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have fun, but be careful out there!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## HCSlots

Ocean 39 GMT Black Ceramic.


----------



## Thunder1

HCSlots said:


> Ocean 39 GMT Black Ceramic.


Pics?..


----------



## HCSlots

Thunder1 said:


> Pics?..


Sorry...


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1

A late afternoon switch for moi..a newly arrived Ocean 1 Vintage Comex39..


----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT...


----------



## Dec1968

@Thunder1
Do you get promotional points from Steinhart?

You should


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> @Thunder1
> Do you get promotional points from Steinhart?
> 
> You should


I wouldn't object to you(or anyone else!!) asking them..no, but I do admit to becoming a fan of the brand..


----------



## Dec1968

I'm always impressed with your posts, and then you reveal yet another one in the stable. 

Love it 

I've really reduced my watch count - down to my Omega 2254, a Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle, and my OVM V1. 

I'm about to list the PADI, re-purchase a Steinhart Pepsi GMT 39 with a Jubilee and aluminum insert. 

Need to keep it to three watches, but that dang Ocean 39 Vintage Red......it keeps popping up in my head. 

I reached out to Anders at Gnomon last night (and dang does he reply fast) and I asked if he could build me a hybrid. 

I wanted the dial/hands from the Vintage Red put into the GMT 39 Pepsi, which would make for the perfect Magnum PI GMT. He replied quickly, but said that Steinhart doesn't allow him to do that, since it would be a different model, so to speak, and he's not authorized to do that. 

That said.....imagine have patina'd lume plots versus applied markers, more vintage looking, in a Pepsi GMT.......yes please!

Maybe if Gunter is reading this.....that would be a killer model! A true MODERN VINTAGE Pepsi GMT.


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> I'm always impressed with your posts, and then you reveal yet another one in the stable.
> 
> Love it
> 
> I've really reduced my watch count - down to my Omega 2254, a Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle, and my OVM V1.
> 
> I'm about to list the PADI, re-purchase a Steinhart Pepsi GMT 39 with a Jubilee and aluminum insert.
> 
> Need to keep it to three watches, but that dang Ocean 39 Vintage Red......it keeps popping up in my head.
> 
> I reached out to Anders at Gnomon last night (and dang does he reply fast) and I asked if he could build me a hybrid.
> 
> I wanted the dial/hands from the Vintage Red put into the GMT 39 Pepsi, which would make for the perfect Magnum PI GMT. He replied quickly, but said that Steinhart doesn't allow him to do that, since it would be a different model, so to speak, and he's not authorized to do that.
> 
> That said.....imagine have patina'd lume plots versus applied markers, more vintage looking, in a Pepsi GMT.......yes please!
> 
> Maybe if Gunter is reading this.....that would be a killer model! A true MODERN VINTAGE Pepsi GMT.


You're such a knowledgeable fan, I'm hoping you'll find some open slots in your watch box for a couple more Steinys!!..


----------



## MaximoMark

This arrived today and I love it.


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> You're such a knowledgeable fan, I'm hoping you'll find a couple of open spots in your watch box for a couple more Steinys!!..


I'm really torn between the 39 and 42 sizes. The Jubilee makes all the difference visually and for comfort. What that means is that I may go with another 42, despite the long and flat lugs. The new 39 is good, but the bezel on the 42 being fuller (more metal beyond the bezel insert that makes the teeth visually more striking and aggressive, and brushed in full) seems more to my liking. I'm not a fan of the full polished look on the metal bezel of the 39.

It's all about the proportions to me.


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> I'm really torn between the 39 and 42 sizes. The Jubilee makes all the difference visually and for comfort. What that means is that I may go with another 42, despite the long and flat lugs. The new 39 is good, but the bezel on the 42 being fuller (more metal beyond the bezel insert that makes the teeth visually more striking and aggressive, and brushed in full) seems more to my liking. I'm not a fan of the full polished look on the metal bezel of the 39.
> 
> It's all about the proportions to me.


I feel exactly the same way!!..it was literally an 'eye opener' to discover that my wrist could comfortably handle 42mm Steinys..


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> I'm really torn between the 39 and 42 sizes. The Jubilee makes all the difference visually and for comfort. What that means is that I may go with another 42, despite the long and flat lugs. The new 39 is good, but the bezel on the 42 being fuller (more metal beyond the bezel insert that makes the teeth visually more striking and aggressive, and brushed in full) seems more to my liking. I'm not a fan of the full polished look on the metal bezel of the 39.
> 
> It's all about the proportions to me.


I feel exactly the same way!!..it was literally an 'eye opener' to discover that my wrist could comfortably handle 42mm Steinys..


MaximoMark said:


> This arrived today and I love it.


Congrats!!..yours is one of the 1st that I've seen a post for..


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> I feel exactly the same way!!..it was literally an 'eye opener' to discover that my wrist could comfortably handle 42mm Steinys..


I can't explain it, but the 42 _appears_ to sit flatter on my wrist. The lugs being just a shade longer feel like they drop a tiny bit more. The underside of the lugs aren't flat, so there's just a touch more radius to the curve on the 42 than that of the 39.
















View attachment 16054846


----------



## MaximoMark

Thunder1 said:


> Congrats!!..yours is one of the 1st that I've seen a post for..


Thanks.

It's a beautiful watch and it's so comfortable to wear. Having 2 three quarter links and 4 micro adjustments on the clasp makes getting the perfect fit easy.

Speaking of which, the only thing this watch needs to make it perfect is a redesigned clasp with on the fly adjustments.

Other than that the watch imo is perfect.

One full day on the wrist and its +2 seconds, that's pretty dam good if you ask me.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an OVM 39, as we've(my neighbor & myself) a large brush pile to burn this a.m...so wish us luck!!..








Thought I'd post some pics of what my next door neighbor Mike & I did this morning..we started at 7:15 a.m. local time & finished by 09:15..

This pic is the 1st pile of limbs, leaves, grass & weeds that we burned..we are in the back of his lot, and the structure you see on the right is my work shop & pool in the back of my lot..the structure on the left is the back of Mike's garage.. 









This next pic is the other pile to burn & of Mike with his blow torch..we added it to the 1st pile.. 








And here's the pile burning..we were lucky in that there was no breeze, so we didn't have to worry much about flying embers.. 









And this is what we were left w/ after the burn largely completed a couple of hours later..Mike will rake this pile of embers occasionally for the next couple of hours until all that is left is a pile of white ashes that we will use for fertilizer(rich in nitrogen)..


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny Vintage GMT(Hong Kong version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Marine Blue..


----------



## Nayche

This bad boy


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Kermit' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Thunder1

An Explorer Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## [email protected] C

Eodtech said:


> One of my Newer favorites too Aidy, especially on a great Zulu. I love the high domed hasalite crystal and how it plays with the sunlight. Its a robust and capable choice for most any occasion...


I got my Plexi Explorer at the start of the week- it is a SUPER cool watch with a great vibe. Really happy with it!


----------



## Thunder1

[email protected] C said:


> I got my Plexi Explorer at the start of the week- it is a SUPER cool watch with a great vibe. Really happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 16100827
> 
> View attachment 16100843


As you should be!!..


----------



## Drumsandwatches

Hands switched out & cyclop removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Drumsandwatches said:


> Hands switched out & cyclop removed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A good lookin' mod, if I do say so myself!!..congrats..


----------



## Drumsandwatches

Thunder1 said:


> A good lookin' mod, if I do say so myself!!..congrats..


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with it for my first 'hands' mod. Was a worried about taking it on but it was easy enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## Thunder1

A new arrival for all day today, a Marine Black..








And how it fits in w/ the rest of my Marine collection..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Plexiplorer..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(HK Edition)..
















Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 'Comex" for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A '_Kermit_' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT(Olko version)..


----------



## jsinnard




----------



## jsinnard




----------



## Thunder1

For this morning's round of yard work...


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko version) for moi today..


----------



## Thunder1

A *Marine Black* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a new Steiny arrival for moi..it's the relatively new Ocean 39Premium 904L..so far, so good!!..


----------



## Thunder1

I'm giving high marks to this Steiny Ocean 39 Premium 904L..if anyone is looking for both a nice & affordable alternative to the discontinued Rolex Explorer 39mm, this is an excellent choice, imo..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the weekend off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Hulk' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a 'Comex' 39..







\


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Hulk' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## d55124

Just now put on my gmt


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a newly acquired Steinhart Ocean 39 Tropic Plexi..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny GMT(HK Ed)..


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Thunder1

yankeexpress said:


>


A sharp looker!!..how do you compare it to your other Steinys?..


----------



## jhinson1

Merry Christmas . Been rocking the Olko 39 GMT… headed to the Country Club for brunch. Cheers 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

jhinson1 said:


> Merry Christmas . Been rocking the Olko 39 GMT… headed to the Country Club for brunch. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you!!..& that's a fine looking piece of wrist wear that you're sporting there!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny 904L for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting both the New Year & the day off w/ a Steiny GMT(Olko Ed.)…


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny GMT(HK Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## piumach

Hi! Gnomon version for me today 










Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my weekend w/ a Kermit..


----------



## Thunder1

Posted on wrong forum..sorry!!..pls delete, if possible..


----------



## Bob Orr

I had this Nav-B GMT on for a few hours yesterday. Not sure whether this Debaufre brand is still around. I guess this is larger than 39 mm


----------



## Thunder1

Bob Orr said:


> I had this Nav-B GMT on for a few hours yesterday. Not sure whether this Debaufre brand is still around. I guess this is larger than 39 mm
> 
> View attachment 16405696


Nice one!!..don't see many of these around!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT..


----------



## d55124

One day old 39mm Marine Blue!


----------



## Thunder1

d55124 said:


> One day old 39mm Marine Blue!
> 
> View attachment 16426330


A most excellent pickup!!..


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello guys some gmt fun for today!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

My 'go-to' wrist wear for some yard work for when I return from running some errands in town, an OVM 39..








And for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs, a Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1

The Olko GMT for me later this afternoon/evening.. 







.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs, a Marine Black..


----------



## Cougar17

My new Kermit Steiny 39. I'll have to work on taking better pics, but I absolutely LOVE this watch!









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Black Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## steven.w49

I'm wearing my Ocean 39 GMT on Steinheart Sunday


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny GMT, an Olko edition..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## German Tony

*Ok, so 2 of them aren't Steinharts but they wanted to be in the picture *


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Kermit' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Cougar17

A little green for St. Patrick's Day









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Worn earlier this a.m. for some yard work...


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black Plexi for later this afternoon/evening walking the dogs..


----------



## Cougar17

My one and only Steiny and I love it.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Cougar17 said:


> My one and only Steiny and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Then you need a larger watch box!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For some 'around the house' yard work this morning and early afternoon..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the *Kermit*..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Explorer 'Plexi' for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny *Marine Black* for later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a GMT(Olko Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny GMT(Olko Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

this one.. as usual alreaty few weeks


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Adventure on phoenix bond


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT(Hong Kong Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## HCSlots




----------



## jbsutta

My second 39. (Sixth Steinhart in the collection) Love this one had it about two/three months and wear it sparingly. Putting it back on today.


----------



## jbsutta

Thunder1 said:


> A Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening..
> 
> View attachment 16735622
> 
> View attachment 16735621


What year is this from. Cool Maxi/Plexi


----------



## Thunder1

jbsutta said:


> What year is this from. Cool Maxi/Plexi


Morning, there, JB..well this Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi is one of 150 made for Gnomon in the 2015-2016 time frame...I picked mine up 'previously loved' from a collector that just didn't have to have it anymore..if you (or anyone else, for that matter) should come across one, I recommend picking it up!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Sub for later this afternoon/evening..w/ the introduction of the new Pelagos 39, this baby's wrist wearing days may be numbered!!..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Explorer 39 Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mdss68




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Tropic Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, Olko's version of the Steiny ceramic bezel GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, kronostime's version of the Steiny ceramic bezel GMT..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 904L..


----------



## Thunder1

A Vintage GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## lowviz_mcc

Marine Black today.


----------



## Thunder1

For some light yard work this morning..


----------



## d55124

Pepsi!


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Black Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening...one can only dream, right?..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi..


----------



## Thunder1

A Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny Marine Black..


----------



## d55124

Olko GMT on strap!


----------



## Thunder1

d55124 said:


> Olko GMT on strap!
> 
> View attachment 17045076


That's quite the looker!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 904L..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 Tropic Plexi..


----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ a Steiny 39 GMT, Olko version...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny Ocean 39 GMT, Hong Kong version..


----------



## Beechcreekgary

Here’s what FedEX dropped off yesterday, an Ocean 39 Adventure.


----------



## Thunder1

Beechcreekgary said:


> Here’s what FedEX dropped off yesterday, an Ocean 39 Adventure.
> View attachment 17057353


----------



## alexhuang1

This one is nice. Air king design?

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

alexhuang1 said:


> This one is nice. Air king design?
> 
> Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the inspiration behind it is the Explorer..


----------



## Beechcreekgary

Thunder1 said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the inspiration behind it is the Explorer..
> View attachment 17059820


Yes, it's inspired by the discontinued 39mm Explorer ref. 214270.


----------



## archaeobeat

Stinehart 39 ocean 1 green dial green bezel.


----------



## jsinnard

Debaufre 39 Ocean-1


----------



## Thunder1

jsinnard said:


> Debaufre 39 Ocean-1
> View attachment 17080971


There's an oldy but goody!!..


----------



## jsinnard

Thunder1 said:


> There's an oldy but goody!!..


Thanks, I've had it for about 12 years now. I also have a 39mm Debaufre GMT, I'll post that tomorrow


----------



## Thunder1

jsinnard said:


> Thanks, I've had it for about 12 years now. I also have a 39mm Debaufre GMT, I'll post that tomorrow


----------



## jsinnard

Here it is.


----------



## Thunder1

jsinnard said:


> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 17082948


----------



## alexhuang1

Beechcreekgary said:


> Yes, it's inspired by the discontinued 39mm Explorer ref. 214270.


I see 

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------

